# Mark Zepp



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Thought I would give all you old **** squallerin' sons of b!&*%$s a heads up. :beer: Mark Zepp will be having a predator calling seminar at Sportsmans Warehouse in **** Rapids MN. on Wed. August 8th at 7:00 PM. It should be informative. Call so they how many people to expect. 763-560-2000

Thanks,

Gunny


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

:withstupid: BUMP :beer:


----------



## jerry hunsley (Jan 20, 2006)

Mark Zepp is one big man with a lot of good videos and calls out there. It would be a good venture to go to his seminar.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Jerry I agree, I have a couple of his calls and they are outstanding. Psst, your howler ain't to bad either. :beer:


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Bump :roll:


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Must be that cold weather up there in Minn?


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Must be


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

what is bump?


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

That my friend is "internet lingo" for I have nothing else to say, but I would like this to remain at the top of the forum list so it will not be forgotten.
:wink:


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

................................bump...............................Did I do it right? :wink:


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks


----------

